# Wagner diaphram unit rebuild?



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

I have an old Wagner Pro Gold 1/3 gpm diaphragm sprayer. It's an older model 830. It's been sitting idle since it stopped pumping 6 years ago. I have a Graco XR5 and a couple cup guns, and don't do a bunch of painting, so I've done without it, but I thought I would get it functional again.

I'm pretty mechanical, as I get paid for it, but I haven't rebuilt a sprayer before. I'm pretty sure it just needs a rebuild kit, as the motor runs fine, but it just won't suck.

Question, is it worth my time to put in a kit, or would not having done it before prove too big a pain? And if it would be worth it, where should I order the rebuild kit?

Thanks


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Personally I'd chuck it


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I too would chuck it. What do you do for a living?


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> I too would chuck it. What do you do for a living?


Thanks........chuck it - 2........rebuild it - 0. Chuck it wins.

Yes, I would probably put the time and aggravation into it and then use it once in the next 5 years. Not a lot of flexibility with a .15 tip.

Minor home repairs and remodels. Painting probably only accounts for 10 - 15% of my annual take. And half of that's probably interior repaint.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Diaphram could just be stuck since it hasnt been used.......


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Diaphram could just be stuck since it hasnt been used.......


Good point. I may open it up before it hits the curb. Although, I don't think it is from sitting, as I was using it and it stopped in the middle of a job, all those years ago. That's when I bought the Graco.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Yeah, those things are like owning an Edsel. I don't know if you young guys know what that is though.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

johnpaint said:


> Yeah, those things are like owning an Edsel. I don't know if you young guys know what that is though.


Ford? Just being from the Motor City.....and i'm 29 :thumbup:


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

diaphragm pumps are pretty simple.usually is they dont suck it isthe inlet valve or outlet abll are stuck


----------



## Andrew M (Feb 14, 2010)

I have an older CH diaphragm that I use with a graco pressure roller and the valves are the issue always for me if I do not get them spotless and oil the hell out of them before storage. Take them out and clean /oil them if still good. The replacement costs would make it not worth it, about $100 for 2 valves. Waiting for it to die so I can toss it in good conscience.


----------

